# What is it called when your design in printed into the fabric.



## zpost (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello,

I wanted to know if anyone can help me with the name of the method used to print designs into the fabric and not on top of the fabric. I have some designs that I want printed into the t-shirts fabric, but I need to know the methods name so I can find the right company to do it for me. If you can help me that would be great, and also if you know any companies that does this kind of work please drop me a link. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to say Discharge printing


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

I think your thinking about direct to garment printing DTG.//..Discharge is more focussed on changing the back round color/maybe fading it. Distressing a shirt in your design first when using light ink on a dark shirt basically means you won't need a base layer, or prime layer if you were to just use screen printing. DTG focusses on the design and detail.


----------



## zpost (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys thanks a lot for the info. I will start looking for companies that do this type of printing. Can you point me in a direction of some companies that do good work? If so that would be great, if not thats cool to. Have a good one.


----------



## 527ink (Dec 26, 2008)

it seems like your talking about discharge or waterbased inks? your saying you want a print that has no feel to it correct?


----------



## m_short (Nov 3, 2009)

You might want to look into dye sublimation transfers as well since the process is to bond deeper into the fabric rather than being applied to the surface like in traditional screen printing.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Most likely discharge and waterbase printing is what you are referring to. Dye sub is a good alternative for no hand feel, but it has to be on poly garments. We do this type of work, and I would be happy to help you on any questions you have, and/or provide you a quote.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

as other have mentioned, you basically have 2 options to apply graphics to the garment with no hand feel.
Sublimation, if your garments are 100% poly
Discharge printing, if your garments are cotton.


----------



## zpost (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone, and adivito I will be contacting you with more questions.


----------

